# Offshore Matagorda 6.5.22



## Topshelffishing.com (9 mo ago)

Water looks great offshore. If you happen to drive down on the beach be careful. It is very soft right now.
Had a great time on the water with great customers. Ended up with snapper and shark limits. 








HOME - Top Shelf Fishing Charters %


Top Shelf Fishing Charters offers 8 and 11 hour deep sea fishing charters up to 55 miles offshore. Captain Allen Jakubik has everything you need for the ultimate fishing adventure. You may bring up to 6 anglers for the trip. We offer the best pricing on the coast for our fishing trips. Check out...




topshelffishing.com


----------

